# Breast Reduction...FREAKING OUT!



## myhorsesonador

Ok, I know I haven't been on here for a while, but I could really use some support. I have had severe back pain since I was 14 (I'm 20 now) I've been in and out of doctors and Chiropractors, and never had any re leaf, I have wanted a breast reduction for years, but my Mom never wanted me to get one. Well I finally found a Doctor that told me and my Mom how it is. I'm over weight, and my Boobs are the cause of the pain. I might have never damage, but there is no way of knowing with out an MRI, and my deductible was not met yet, so we didn't want to pay $600 for an MRI to tell us what we already kinda know. 

SO, I go meet the plastic surgeon next Friday, I plan to ask for photos of not only his Breast work, but faces as well. He has good reviews, so I feel pretty good about that. And in the mean time, I am starting Physical Therapy to help the muscles in my back, and to help me loose weight. 

Has any one else been though this? What was healing like? How long did you stay at the hospital? I can't think of any other questions at the moment, I'm just so freaked out, but in an excited way. 

Oh, just to clarify I have had boobs since I was 10, I've always been picked on for having large boobs. I am 5'7" and I WAS 140lbs, but because I had to stop riding, and couldn't work out due to pain, I am now 240 EWWW I feel so gross. I am currently a 44DD and ultra saggy like cow utters.


----------



## tempest

Just curious. Why do you want pictures of their faces too?

And I hope your back feels better. I know people who have looked at breast reduction to relieve pain in their backs that were caused by their breasts.


----------



## myhorsesonador

tempest said:


> Just curious. Why do you want pictures of their faces too?
> 
> And I hope your back feels better. I know people who have looked at breast reduction to relieve pain in their backs that were caused by their breasts.


Really any of his work not just faces, that way I know how clean the work looks after it has healed, and how bad scaring is.


----------



## Delfina

The problem I see is you want to lose weight. If you drop a lot of weight after the surgery, you're going to have tons of loose skin and your breasts will most likely be even saggier than they are now which would require another surgery if you want to fix that.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Delfina said:


> The problem I see is you want to lose weight. If you drop a lot of weight after the surgery, you're going to have tons of loose skin and your breasts will most likely be even saggier than they are now which would require another surgery if you want to fix that.


That's what I would have to talk to the surgeon about. Right now the pain is so bad I can't move most days. On top of it all I have a bad knee, so it also makes it hard to get around the way I should. So I don't have much of a choice as far as reduction now, and have it sag later and need another surgery. OR what I might try to talk to them about is what would be the risks, and financial risks of removing the fat surgically as well. 

You are absolutely right though, that is actually one of my main concerns. I haven't actually talked to the surgeon yet, I can't wait till next Friday.


----------



## franknbeans

I think you already know that your weight is the majority of your issues, including your knee. 

Absolutely ask the plastic surgeon about which should come first, but, I would say the weight should. As has been stated, after you lose the weight you may have skin to be tucked and removed, and it will give you the best possibility for the breast results you want.

I have not had a reduction, but have had some elective plastic surgery done, the last was in January. Breast Augmentation was one. I believe that the recovery from the augmentation is more difficult than reduction because of the prosthesis going under the chest wall.(muscle) and I do not remember that being horrible. You are sore for a few days, but you have to get moving.

US news just came out with a new "Top Doctors" list that is one that is not partial and more objective than most lists. You might look there and see if there are any surgeons near you on that. They represent about the top 3% of surgeons. (Mine just made the list  )

Make sure you understand where the incisions will be-I have no idea about reduction, but the best for augmentation is around the areola, as opposed to under the breast. Heels better and nerve function returns within about 6 months.

I would also make sure that your insurance will cover this because of size and issues it has caused-otherwise it can be very expensive. 

As far as hospital stay-I doubt you will stay over. Most plastic surgeries are done as outpatients. My surgery in January was a 10 hour procedure (UGH!)and I went home (well to my surgeons house, but most go to their own) after.

Many people do it....it is well worth it.:wink:


----------



## faye

I have a bust that is far far larger than yours (UK 32GG which I believe is a US 32 I or J according to most websites), In the past they have caused back pain to the point that the british NHS offered me reduction surgery (which Is very very rare).

However what I have found is that a properly fitting braworks wonders. For many many years I went to M&S who duly measured me up and put me in a 38E. totaly the wrong size for me. I then found a lovely place called Bravissimo
www.*bravissimo*.com/
They taught me how to fit a bra properly (NOT with a tape measure), so that 90% of the weight of your bust is carried by the band of the bra and not on your shoulders (which is what gives you back ache).
They also sell bras in my size that dont look like parachute! I only rarly get any pain at all now and its normaly only when I've been riding and not put a sportsbra on!

Before you concider major surgery that will leave you scarred for life, could lead to horrible complications (including the loss of your nipples, the inability to breast feed, misshapen breasts, infections that could lead to the total loss of your breast) and will need redoing if you lose weight, I would highly reccomend looking at the fit of your bra, loseing weight and then if you are still unhappy go for it.

I dont know what similar services are available in the US but in the UK the only bra fitting services I trust are Bravissimo and John Lewis (most of thier bra fitters are trained by bravissimo).


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Water exercises could help you lose weight while keeping the stress off of your back and knee . I think if you go slow and don't do crazy diets or push it too much your skin won't be bad, my dad had gastric bypass and his skin is saggy because he lost weight way to quickly.


----------



## Corporal

Nobody should pick on you bc of this. However, I've always found it easier to ride and be athletic with a B cup. You will truly enjoy this after you heal. =D
**Prayers for quick healing**


----------



## myhorsesonador

faye said:


> I have a bust that is far far larger than yours (UK 32GG which I believe is a US 32 I or J according to most websites), In the past they have caused back pain to the point that the british NHS offered me reduction surgery (which Is very very rare).
> 
> However what I have found is that a properly fitting braworks wonders. For many many years I went to M&S who duly measured me up and put me in a 38E. totaly the wrong size for me. I then found a lovely place called Bravissimo
> www.*bravissimo*.com/
> They taught me how to fit a bra properly (NOT with a tape measure), so that 90% of the weight of your bust is carried by the band of the bra and not on your shoulders (which is what gives you back ache).
> They also sell bras in my size that dont look like parachute! I only rarly get any pain at all now and its normaly only when I've been riding and not put a sportsbra on!
> 
> Before you concider major surgery that will leave you scarred for life, could lead to horrible complications (including the loss of your nipples, the inability to breast feed, misshapen breasts, infections that could lead to the total loss of your breast) and will need redoing if you lose weight, I would highly reccomend looking at the fit of your bra, loseing weight and then if you are still unhappy go for it.
> 
> I dont know what similar services are available in the US but in the UK the only bra fitting services I trust are Bravissimo and John Lewis (most of thier bra fitters are trained by bravissimo).


I've been to many fitters, and never been happy. I have a horrible time finding bras, as do every larger woman I know. I've always said that Men design bras here, because they don't work, and they are no where near comfortable. 

I've had boobs and back pain long before I had fat, so I know just loosing weight isn't going to help much. And like I said before, the pain in my back makes it really hard to move most days. I have a very high pain tolerance, so trust me, I'm not just being whiny :lol: I haven't been near a horse in over a year now, and I had to quit school due to the pain.

The doc was impressed with my leg strength though, so at least I have some thing! lol

I just want to add, breast feeding is not an issue, because I can not have kids, so if I did want children I would be adopting.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Corporal said:


> Nobody should pick on you bc of this. However, I've always found it easier to ride and be athletic with a B cup. You will truly enjoy this after you heal. =D
> **Prayers for quick healing**


I wouldn't know, I wasn't that small for very long! XD


----------



## franknbeans

faye said:


> I have a bust that is far far larger than yours (UK 32GG which I believe is a US 32 I or J according to most websites), In the past they have caused back pain to the point that the british NHS offered me reduction surgery (which Is very very rare).
> 
> However what I have found is that a properly fitting braworks wonders. For many many years I went to M&S who duly measured me up and put me in a 38E. totaly the wrong size for me. I then found a lovely place called Bravissimo
> www.*bravissimo*.com/
> They taught me how to fit a bra properly (NOT with a tape measure), so that 90% of the weight of your bust is carried by the band of the bra and not on your shoulders (which is what gives you back ache).
> They also sell bras in my size that dont look like parachute! I only rarly get any pain at all now and its normaly only when I've been riding and not put a sportsbra on!
> 
> *Before you concider major surgery that will leave you scarred for life, could lead to horrible complications (including the loss of your nipples, the inability to breast feed, misshapen breasts, infections that could lead to the total loss of your breast)* and will need redoing if you lose weight, I would highly reccomend looking at the fit of your bra, loseing weight and then if you are still unhappy go for it.
> 
> I dont know what similar services are available in the US but in the UK the only bra fitting services I trust are Bravissimo and John Lewis (most of thier bra fitters are trained by bravissimo).



When someone states they are already "freaking out" about a possible surgery, the above serves no constructive purpose at all. Most adults with half a brain are well aware of the risks. It seems to me that some of what you state is more based on YOUR OPINION than actual facts of the risk percentages based on concrete studies. You are also in a different country. Things are different there, as I am well aware. My SIL is a surgeon.


----------



## myhorsesonador

franknbeans said:


> When someone states they are already "freaking out" about a possible surgery, the above serves no constructive purpose at all. Most adults with half a brain are well aware of the risks. It seems to me that some of what you state is more based on YOUR OPINION than actual facts of the risk percentages based on concrete studies. You are also in a different country. Things are different there, as I am well aware. My SIL is a surgeon.


The risks don't really freak me out, this won't be my first surgery, but it will be my first MAJOR one. It being Major is what freaks me out more than any thing. Lets face it, every time you go under for any thing you are taking risks. If I didn't want to take the risks I wouldn't be considering surgery!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I can tell you what the doctor is going to say. If your trying to get this done under insurance. Insurance will not pay for a breast reduction if you are over weight. They will most likely tell you you need to loose x amount of lbs, then you can have the surgery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

OutOfTheLoop said:


> I can tell you what the doctor is going to say. If your trying to get this done under insurance. Insurance will not pay for a breast reduction if you are over weight. They will most likely tell you you need to loose x amount of lbs, then you can have the surgery.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Doctor already said the insurance will pay for it, but I haven't talked to the surgeon yet.


----------



## faye

franknbeans said:


> When someone states they are already "freaking out" about a possible surgery, the above serves no constructive purpose at all. Most adults with half a brain are well aware of the risks. It seems to me that some of what you state is more based on YOUR OPINION than actual facts of the risk percentages based on concrete studies. You are also in a different country. Things are different there, as I am well aware. My SIL is a surgeon.


Ask you SIL for a no BS run down of the risks of a reduction. A reduction can be more traumatic than an augmentation depending on the amount taken as for larger breast often the nipple has to be removed entirely and grafted back on, this is more risky as the nipple may or may not redevelop a blood supply like any skin graft

It is not just based on my oppinion, I am relaying the information I was given when I went for a breast reduction. I got right upto going into hospital the night before the op, then backed out. I saw 2 separate surgeons in the UK (one NHS one private, harley street) and one in Belgium (being half belgian I am entitled to healthcare over there too), 3 nurses and a psychologist (nessecary when the NHS are paying for it). I was shown very graphic photos of what can go wrong and the statistics to go with it. 
I've also got 3 close relatives who have had reductions, one of whom had complications.

A lot of private surgeons will paint you a nice rosey picture and downplay the risks. NHS surgeons dont have to do that as thier pay cheque is not dictated by how many surgeries the preform.


----------



## franknbeans

I am a nurse and have been for over 30 years. I am of the opinion that it is not your place to state specific risks of a surgery without knowing the patient, etc. I will continue to think the OP has a brain, is an adult, and can think independently.


----------



## faye

hmmm Franknbeans, you and I will have to differ. I believe it is essential that the OP knows what she is letting herself in for and from exeriance I can say surgeons will sugar coat it. 
My mother has been a nurse for over 40 years and she tells it like it is. She was very supportive when I wanted to have mine reduced however she has seen 1st hand how wrong it can go!

Non of the risks I stated are specific to any one perticular person. They are the general risks of that type of surgery. 

The OP needs to go in with her eyes open and be able to ask the surgeon the right questions to get the right answers (the honest ones).


----------



## CLaPorte432

I think a breast reduction would be a good first step in the process of a "healthier you".I 

i think getting a reduction will take some weight off and allow you to carry yourself better , your back will better overall, allowing you to get up and do things you love to do. In return, i think you'll be more active and lose more weight too. And, then your knee will feel better because of the weight loss.

overall, from the outside looking in I think it would be a good choice and something to definitely look into!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

I think I'm laughing a little because this thread now sounds like a "My nurse is better than your nurse" playground argument. More sophisticated, of course. 

Sorry, carry on. I wish you full support OP!


----------



## franknbeans

SorrelHorse said:


> I think I'm laughing a little because this thread now sounds like a "My nurse is better than your nurse" playground argument. More sophisticated, of course.
> 
> Sorry, carry on. I wish you full support OP!


Personally I think first person trumps second any day. There is a certain professionalism that goes along with the whole"first person" thing.

Faye-how come you didn't mention death? We all know that is a risk of ANY surgery. Even for a hangnail.:wink:


----------



## waresbear

I know of three friends who have had the breast reduction surgery, every one of them are happy they chose that route, and every one of them became more active afterwards with no complications.


----------



## 4horses

Wouldn't the surgery be more than an MRI? 

I have been having nerve problems for 3 years. My legs collapse randomly when I walk. The doctors blamed it on malnutrition from my stomach/GI issues, but all my blood work came back normal every single time (and my weight is stable). I was not convinced. 

The neurologist also thought it was malnutrition, but after several tests thought an MRI would be a good idea anyway to check for MS. The MRI came back- I have a cyst on my cervical spine. It's not MS but syringomyelia. 

I would get that MRI first. IF there is something wrong with your spine you want to know about it before you get permanent nerve damage! If you have a cyst on your spine, you want it treated as it can grow larger. Where you a large size when the pain started when you were 14? or did the pain start before the weight?


----------



## WickedNag

Sending you a pm!


----------



## WickedNag

Also wanted to let you know my doctor told me enlargement was much harder on the patient due to the fact that they have to cut through muscle for enlargement..just remove fat for reduction. For everyone's info... I went to a small b from overflowing a ddd and not grossly overweight. I was off work Thursday (surgery day) and Friday and back to work on Monday. Riding horse comfortably within a month


----------



## LouieThePalomino

I'm in the same position as you OP, I've been considering reduction too because ATM I am a 38 DDD and it's no fun trying to buy a shirt you like and it doesn't come in a big enough size. Plus, they're TERRIBLE to ride with and they really throw me off balance. I don't really have back pain though because I'm loosing weight and building muscle from riding so often and for so long.
Any ways best luck to you! I hope your surgery goes well ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Good luck Op, hope that you get a good result with whatever you decide.

Usually I cringe when people start talking about the downsides of a procedure, but this is basically an elective surgery, so it does need to be considered very carefully. Faye was counselled for the surgery so is sharing the info that she was given, and there are risks, you can't pretend otherwise.


----------



## myhorsesonador

4horses said:


> Wouldn't the surgery be more than an MRI?
> 
> I have been having nerve problems for 3 years. My legs collapse randomly when I walk. The doctors blamed it on malnutrition from my stomach/GI issues, but all my blood work came back normal every single time (and my weight is stable). I was not convinced.
> 
> The neurologist also thought it was malnutrition, but after several tests thought an MRI would be a good idea anyway to check for MS. The MRI came back- I have a cyst on my cervical spine. It's not MS but syringomyelia.
> 
> I would get that MRI first. IF there is something wrong with your spine you want to know about it before you get permanent nerve damage! If you have a cyst on your spine, you want it treated as it can grow larger. Where you a large size when the pain started when you were 14? or did the pain start before the weight?


I have had pain and boobs before the weight, I had an MRI when I was 14ish and it came back clean, so I doubt there is any change. Yes and MRI might be less that a reduction, but an MRI is not going to get rid of the pain, and the MRI was for my knee, and it was just going to be to confirm what we already think is wrong with my knee, and there is no cure.



LouieThePalomino said:


> I'm in the same position as you OP, I've been considering reduction too because ATM I am a 38 DDD and it's no fun trying to buy a shirt you like and it doesn't come in a big enough size. Plus, they're TERRIBLE to ride with and they really throw me off balance. I don't really have back pain though because I'm loosing weight and building muscle from riding so often and for so long.
> Any ways best luck to you! I hope your surgery goes well !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nothing like being slapped in the face by your own tit while riding. I used to wear 2 bras, one normal, and a sports bra, and I still bounce every where! I hated riding around guys, so embarrassing.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I had a breast reduction many years ago. Since it was so long ago, I don't remember much about the post-op procedures. I wasn't allowed to drive for 2 weeks. I have never regretted my decision. The only thing is I wished I had pushed for smaller. They convinced me that the change to a C cup was plenty of change, I wanted a B cup. I still think I would have been happier with the B.


----------



## apachiedragon

I would have to agree with 4horses. If your back pain is so bad that you cannot move some days, it's not stemming just from having DD's. There is bound to be more to it than that. DD's are large but they are not so large that they would cause crippling pain in an otherwise healthy person. I would for sure have another MRI done, if the last one you had was that many years ago, something could have easily been missed and be more evident now. I'm not saying DON'T have the surgery if you really want it, but I don't think it's going to be the magical cure you seem to think it will be. And if it doesn't help your back at all, and the main reason you are doing it is for pain relief, then you may well be out thousands of dollars with no benefit.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I had the surgery & yes, not even allowed to drive for 2 weeks. I had to wait for a year to have the surgery, had to see a few different doctors,but the insurance did pay for it & I'm happy w/the results. I think most horse riders would opt to go as small as possibe, & right after I thought-Yay! so tiny, but after healing I'm back to where I was before the growth surge I had that brought on the need for surgery. I was warned that this is a surgery that cannot be repeated. Therefore I had to lose weight & keep it off for a year before they would do it. 

For me, it was a 4 hour surgery, done as an out-patient, & I still cannot believe how many nurses there wanted what I was getting rid of.


----------



## LouieThePalomino

> Nothing like being slapped in the face by your own tit while riding. I used to wear 2 bras, one normal, and a sports bra, and I still bounce every where! I hated riding around guys, so embarrassing.


Omg yes! I always have to wear two bras and they end up slicing into my shoulders. You know it's bad when the trail guide asks you about it at the end of the ride ****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

apachiedragon said:


> I would have to agree with 4horses. If your back pain is so bad that you cannot move some days, it's not stemming just from having DD's. There is bound to be more to it than that. DD's are large but they are not so large that they would cause crippling pain in an otherwise healthy person. I would for sure have another MRI done, if the last one you had was that many years ago, something could have easily been missed and be more evident now. I'm not saying DON'T have the surgery if you really want it, but I don't think it's going to be the magical cure you seem to think it will be. And if it doesn't help your back at all, and the main reason you are doing it is for pain relief, then you may well be out thousands of dollars with no benefit.


I don't expect it to cure all, and if it doesn't help my back, I will go for an MRI, BUT not matter what I want rid of these monsters. I'm the biggest out of every one I know, and I'm tired of the looks, and I'm tired of peek-a-boo buttons on my shirts.


----------



## WickedNag

myhorsesonador, my cousin's wife had such big breast she cried and cried over the pain they caused her. She had to have custom bras made and her back hurt. You are right... it may not be a cure all but I bet you will have no regrets! Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## DancingArabian

Just to throw in something I didn't see totally mentioned...

The weight loss could result in saggier boobs than you would like, but it could also result in smaller boobs than you would like.

The best riding bra is a body protector, LOL. I wear a regular, a sports bra and a riding vest. The girls are locked down and safe and I can't give myself a black eye.


----------



## myhorsesonador

DancingArabian said:


> Just to throw in something I didn't see totally mentioned...
> 
> The weight loss could result in saggier boobs than you would like, but it could also result in smaller boobs than you would like.
> 
> The best riding bra is a body protector, LOL. I wear a regular, a sports bra and a riding vest. The girls are locked down and safe and I can't give myself a black eye.


Nope, it was mentioned. On the first page, and you are right that could be a big issue.


----------



## DancingArabian

myhorsesonador said:


> Nope, it was mentioned. On the first page, and you are right that could be a big issue.


You have the chance to pretty much "customize" your girls - may as well try to get as close to your notion of 'perfect' as you can, right?

I think do whatever you need to do to make yourself comfortable to exercise and revisit surgery later. Wind ace bandages around yourself or wear a riding vest or whatever you need to do.


----------



## myhorsesonador

DancingArabian said:


> You have the chance to pretty much "customize" your girls - may as well try to get as close to your notion of 'perfect' as you can, right?
> 
> I think do whatever you need to do to make yourself comfortable to exercise and revisit surgery later. Wind ace bandages around yourself or wear a riding vest or whatever you need to do.


I haven't been around a horse in a year, so no problems there. I will try riding again as soon as possible though. I didn't for so long, because every doctor was telling me that there is some thing wrong with my spine and kept giving me meds or chiros just kept trying to adjust me. 2 times a week for over 6 months and it never got better. Deap tissue message, yeah that HURT!


----------



## myhorsesonador

here is a picture of me the last time I was actually on a horse


----------



## faye

I still highly reccomend a far better fitting bra. The bravissimo website i linked earlier has a good fitting guide. I personaly wouldnt have you pegged as a 44 back size. In theory (and in practice) I find that the band around your back should be uncomfortably tight to start with, you do get used to the feeling.

As someone said a BP is an excellent sports bra, but I've found a pretty lacey every day bra in the correct size means I can do most riding without a sports bra (sitting trot needs a sports bra though).

loosing wieght will help because it will take the strain off your joints. Swimming is very good for this. It also makes the risks of a GA less.


----------



## Saddlebag

In Canada our hospital system would demand that you lose a substantial amount of weight. Your weight is the result of how much and what you are eating. When you are overweight your body is storing fat soluble vitamins and minerals which creates a big imbalance. And people expect doctors to be able to deal with this. Overweight people are not popular with anesthatists. When a friend of mine had this done, the news flew around a small town and all the fellows nearly developed whip lash checking her out as they drove by. For a short while her boobs were bigger because of post op swelling but she was glad it was done. She couldn't go out in a boat and this is big fishing country.


----------



## WickedNag

In the US some insurance companies require weight loss others do not. I was much smaller when I had my reduction and have gained some weight since due to my health issues but no regrets on my breast reduction


----------



## myhorsesonador

I go talk to the Surgeon tomorrow. I'll let every one now how it went if you want.


----------



## franknbeans

yes please! Good luck. Do you have a list of questions for him?


----------



## myhorsesonador

franknbeans said:


> yes please! Good luck. Do you have a list of questions for him?


Yes, I have a huge list written down in a note book so I don't forget. :lol:


----------



## myhorsesonador

Well, appt went good, we decided to wait, because we are moving to SC, and we don't have the money right now(haven't met my deductible.) So he is going to refer us to a surgeon in SC, and I will continue to work on my weight loss, and my physical therapy to help my back muscles.


----------



## Golden Horse

Good for you, if you can work on both weight loss and physical fitness you will find the the operation and the recovery, if you still want to do it, will be so much easier on you.


----------



## franknbeans

Good decision. ;-)


----------



## myhorsesonador

Golden Horse said:


> Good for you, if you can work on both weight loss and physical fitness you will find the the operation and the recovery, if you still want to do it, will be so much easier on you.


Hopefully if I can make my back stronger there will be less pain. I've wanted a breast reduction since I was 15, so I don't see myself changing my mind any thing soon lol


----------



## PinkStella

Having surgery is an incredibly personal decision; it's something that only you can decide is right for you or not. I've had 5 surgeries in as many years, and I eventually quit telling people I was having surgery. My last surgery was a "two-week vacation" so that I didn't have to take sick leave and tell anyone what was going on. 

In addition to having had multiple surgeries, I've lost a lot of weight - more than 100 pounds. Losing weight has been the best thing I've ever done for myself, for so for many reasons. When I was heavier (and I'm no skinny girl now - I'm a solid size 12 and I can't wear button-down shirts), my back, knees, ankles, and feet always hurt. There were days when the back pain alone made it physically impossible to get out of the bed. No one needed to tell me that losing weight would make me feel better (and make the boobs a little smaller)...but I can't express just *how much* better I feel in every aspect now. Living with chronic pain is no way to live. You are young enough to take action now so that you don't have to spend an entire lifetime dealing with the ill-effects of being overweight. 

Personally, I think physical therapy is great first step towards getting well. And I agree that water exercise is a great place to start. I'm sure your PT will be able to recommend things you can do to become more active without aggravating your back and other issues. 

And yes, invest in a great sports bra. I nearly gave up running and riding because it hurt the twin peaks. I've spent a small fortune on finding what works best for me, but it's been worth it. I can now ride/run/skip/dance in comfort! I always wash them on the hand-wash cycle, with gentle detergent, and I never, ever use fabric softener on them, nor do I put them in the dryer. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## NaeNae87

Breast Reduction surgery was one of the best things my mum ever did.

Surgeons found an agressive form of breast cancer through it. Even though she checked herself regularly, the cancer was too small to be felt. Had she not had the reduction, she would have had months to live.

I am incredibly grateful she chose to have a reduction. It gave me 4 extra years with her before the cancer finally beat her.


----------



## QOS

I feel for you! I have a fairly large bust myself and it sometimes makes riding a PITA. 

My cousin, bless her heart, could give Dolly Parton a run for her money and hers are natural. She is in constant back pain, has a bad back, bad knees, bad neck that has been operated on and she needs back surgery. The insurance won't pay for a breast reduction and this gal SERIOUSLY needs it. If I won the lottery I would pay for her to have it myself. 

Having said that, I am just now recovering from major back surgery - surgery is never too much fun and this has been the pits. The anesthesiologist didn't seem too concerned about my weight and I certainly am not a light weight. I met with one of the anesthesiologist's prior to surgery and she asked me what I did - I said I ride horses and bake cakes. I am on my feet alot - but I also sit on my butt alot. Ride my horse on a regular basis for miles, I do his farrier work myself.

She said good girl....sounds like you are active so no worries for her on surgery day. I personally hate anesthetics. They always make me sick as a dog but I haven't ever had trouble waking up from it!

OP I hope you get the relief you are looking for soon and get back to riding!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Ok, guess I should update this. 

I have not had the surgery yet, since my Mom wanted to wait till we moved (she is not the one in pain, so of course we needed to wait 3-4 months.....) Well, we are finally moved, and will have to start the hunt for a Dr. this week that will actually do it. 

I have not been on here since this post, and probably wont be back unless to update this. Even after this surgery it is very unlikely that I will ever be able to ride again, and it's to hard to me to see every one so happy, while I lay in my chair hardly mobile.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Ok, last post was a lie, I started getting notifications, and I couldn't leave.

For any one that cares, I am going to the DR Tuesday to find out what the plan is.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Tomorrow is the day I find out more! 

Today I went to the DR about my knee, he thinks it is either damage UNDER my knee cap, or the muscles are not holding my knee cap like they should. I have some stretches I have to do 2x's a day, and I go back in 6 weeks.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

I hope you hear good news! My friend had a breast reduction surgery three years ago and is very happy with it,feels better. She had to lose some weight first, and follow a treatment and exercise plan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

Ok I'll tell more when I get home, but the dr is great! I didn't even need to ask questions, he just laid it all out, even talked about things I didn't even think of!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

Ok, just got home! I am sooooo happy right now, I haven't felt this great in years. I've had back pain for 8 years, it is hard to believe it has been that long, but soon enough it will all be gone. 

I love the Surgeon He really knows his stuff, and I feel much more comfortable with him than I did the Surgeon in FL. He drew all the lines and talked about the method he was doing to use due to my size and shape, He talked about what he was going to remove, and where every thing was going to end up. He is a parent, so he knew just how to talk to my Mom and help her relax and help her understand what to expect. He said that if insurance doesn't cover it, he drops the price so low that it would be under the deductible any way!

Beast part about him, is that he used to have Icelandics. I saw behind the office, that there is a huge (I thought it was a log house) Barn. Turns out that his daughter used to have a therapeutic riding program with 14 ponies, but at 31 she got burnt out. She did it all her self, that is pretty amazing. 

It was really refreshing to see some one that actually WANTS me to be better. He even encouraged me to stay away from pain pills. 

I am very much looking forward to this, and have no doubt in my mind that this is the right thing for me to do.


----------



## Zexious

So glad to hear you're feeling good!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Zexious said:


> So glad to hear you're feeling good!


Thank you  

I had to take a shower, so all the lines came off, so now I'm pouting. I liked being able to see what was going to happen. :lol:


----------



## myhorsesonador

Surgery is set for Oct. 21st. I go get blood work done next week, Pre-OP with surgeon on the 15th, then Pre-OP with the hospital on the 16th.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Got blood drawn for blood work yesterday. All is normal!


----------



## myhorsesonador

16 DAYS!!!! UGG Hurry the bleep up! I so can't wait!


----------



## Hang on Fi

I can imagine it'll be a relief. I wonder about getting myself one, but I think my hubby would be very discontent if I did lol. It only really bothers me if I stand for long periods of time. Last bra I bought was a 36C, so I'm not incredibly endowed, but enough to make my back ache lol. 


I hope your procedure goes well


----------



## myhorsesonador

Hang on Fi said:


> I can imagine it'll be a relief. I wonder about getting myself one, but I think my hubby would be very discontent if I did lol. It only really bothers me if I stand for long periods of time. Last bra I bought was a 36C, so I'm not incredibly endowed, but enough to make my back ache lol.
> 
> 
> I hope your procedure goes well


36C is a dream! lol I'm not sure where I am at size wise, I forgot XD lol

*rips off bra* I am oozing out of a 48DDD


----------



## faye

Hangonfi - if you are only a C cup and your back is hurting from your bust, your bra deffinatly doesnt fit properly!

C cup is tiny. I've just had to go up to a 32GG


----------



## Hang on Fi

I never have "spillage" or an issue where I would associate it with being too small, but I will certainly try something the next time I hit the store 

It wouldn't surprise me though as I did go from 170 to 215 in a month courtesy of BC *sigh*.


----------



## faye

Hangonfi, do you ever have your bra strap ride up your back? do you get red marks on your shoulders from the straps? when you put your bra on does it sit perfectly parallell to the floor and stay there?

99% of the time it isnt the cup size that is wrong its the back size. Many many people wear a bra with a back size far far too big for them. I'm not dainty, i wear a UK 14 clothing and weigh over 12 stone (168lb) but am only a 32 back, most shops want to put me in a 38 DD but that ends up in my bust and back hurting. I found Bravissimo stores, they fit bras differently to traditional shops and my 32GG bra fits properly, gives all the support fram othe back band, I no longer get back ache, I no longer get red marks on my shoulders and I can even do sitting trot in a pretty plunge bra and not hurt (used to be unable even in a sports bra). When I first put the 32 on it felt uncomfortably tight but an hour later It was so much better!
I'd put money on the fact that you are wearing the wrong back size, just remember that if your back size goes down your cupsize may have to go up to compensate.
Bravissimo have a very good fitting guide here:
Perfect Fit Guide | Bravissimo


----------



## Golden Horse

I totally agree with Faye, ALL women should go and get a proper bra fitting, but us more voluptuous types, well it is so so important. I was horrified when I was told that I needed to go up a couple of cup sizes, and down a band size or two, but ahhh the relief.


----------



## myhorsesonador

If I went down a strap size, it would cut me in half! I already get marks around the band, and it gets a stinging pain from digging into me. I've gained a lot of weight though since I stopped riding. 50 lbs to be exact. Between the depression and the not being as active, it adds up. I can't wait to go for walks without being cripple by the time I get done.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Insurance was denied. The doctor is doing a "peer review" with the insurance company tomorrow. fingers crossed that he gets it approved.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Surgery has been postponed to Nov. 11th since insurance says that they don't have enough proof that this has been an ongoing problem. Had to get all Drs I ever went to, to fax my files in to prove it. I have had the same insurance for years, they are the ones that payed the Drs in the first place. They are having a tantrum, because they are getting dropped by my dads company, because of Obamacare. Thank you once again Obama for screwing me over.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Insurance is approved, surgery 100% will be Nov. 11th.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Surgery is Monday!


----------



## NorthernMama

Sending you advance healing vibes for a fast and furious recovery!

When all is said and done, go to a good store, get a proper fitting and pay the extra to get at least two well-fitting, nice bras!


----------



## myhorsesonador

NorthernMama said:


> Sending you advance healing vibes for a fast and furious recovery!
> 
> When all is said and done, go to a good store, get a proper fitting and pay the extra to get at least two well-fitting, nice bras!


Oh trust me I can't wait to go bra shopping! It's been years since I've been able to go bra shopping, and it kinda be fun!


----------



## PinkStella

A really good bra is really expensive and totally worth it! And I second the advice to get a professional fitting.

Good luck Monday!


----------



## Golden Horse

Good luck, how many cup sizes are you losing?


----------



## dressagebelle

Good luck and speedy healing. While I agree and it sounds like you do too, that you do need to lose weight, if you honestly can't move much, then something drastic needs to be done to help you be able to start moving a little bit more each day. This sounds like the first step for you in getting healthier, pain free, and able to actually go out and ride a horse again. It would be so easy to just say "well if you lose the weight..." but I can't even pretend to know your whole story, and I applaud you for sticking up for what you think is needed, and not letting other people (or your parents) tell you not to. I think that it's sad that our society has become one of "the bigger boobs you have the better" when bigger boobs can create a world of problems. I actually read an article years ago in a magazine about a girl who did barrel racing, she was I think around your age at the time of the article, and she ended up getting a breast reduction, because of the pain, and the problems trying to ride, and she looked so much happier, and said that she felt so much better after getting it done. It takes courage to stick to your guns and get done what needs to get done. Hoping for a speedy recovery, and happy updates as things get better!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Golden Horse said:


> Good luck, how many cup sizes are you losing?


Goal is a c cup.



dressagebelle said:


> Good luck and speedy healing. While I agree and it sounds like you do too, that you do need to lose weight, if you honestly can't move much, then something drastic needs to be done to help you be able to start moving a little bit more each day. This sounds like the first step for you in getting healthier, pain free, and able to actually go out and ride a horse again. It would be so easy to just say "well if you lose the weight..." but I can't even pretend to know your whole story, and I applaud you for sticking up for what you think is needed, and not letting other people (or your parents) tell you not to. I think that it's sad that our society has become one of "the bigger boobs you have the better" when bigger boobs can create a world of problems. I actually read an article years ago in a magazine about a girl who did barrel racing, she was I think around your age at the time of the article, and she ended up getting a breast reduction, because of the pain, and the problems trying to ride, and she looked so much happier, and said that she felt so much better after getting it done. It takes courage to stick to your guns and get done what needs to get done. Hoping for a speedy recovery, and happy updates as things get better!


I've already started eating less, and eating better. Also my Dad bought me a elliptical for when I recover.


----------



## waresbear

Good Luck!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Hey, I can't post much yet because of pain, but surgery went good. Surgery took 5 1/2 hours, then 2 hours to wake up fully. Last night I slept in the recliner in my room, and mom stayed in my bed. Only had to get up once for meds, and to drain the drains. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

WOW, 5 1/2 hours, hope that you are pleased with the new you, how long before you get an idea of your new shape? I bet at the moment you are so swollen and wrapped that you really don't know.


----------



## myhorsesonador

I am very happy! I'm not really the swollen, I have a better view of my belly now though  lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Well, if I hadn't been late I would have taken some off your hands. 
Hope you heal up fast! Surgery sucks. LOL


----------



## myhorsesonador

Drains were taken out yesterday, and that has make a world of a difference in how I feel. No more nauseous feeling, and I can eat with out feeling weird! Also the amount of pain has gone down a lot. I get the stitches and staples out Monday.

P.s. I'm so itchy!!! Ahh it's horrible. Lol


----------



## CLaPorte432

Itchy is good! It means your healing! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

CLaPorte432 said:


> Itchy is good! It means your healing! :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know but it is still itchy!!!


----------



## Zexious

So glad to hear things have been going smoothly! ...Except the itchiness!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Itchy, itchy, oh today the itching is terrible! No pain though, and I'm coming of the pain meds now.


----------



## DancingArabian

Good luck!!! Don't rush your healing by trying to do too much too soon. Lots of jingles!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

I am beyond ready to get these staples out. I'm healing really well, and my body is starting to reject the staples, and it doesn't look or feel good 

2 more day.......


----------



## NorthernMama

Too bad it's the weekend, or I would suggest going in early to have the staples assessed.

Stitches are easy to take out by yourself, but staples... I dunno....


----------



## myhorsesonador

NorthernMama said:


> Too bad it's the weekend, or I would suggest going in early to have the staples assessed.
> 
> Stitches are easy to take out by yourself, but staples... I dunno....


They come out 8am on Monday, so not really, 2 days. You need a special tool to get then out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

I figured as much. But you're down to 2 nights and 1 day! Keep counting down!

But, on the other hand, if the staples "look bad" -- is there any chance they are infected? Or, are they just gross because of the healing?


----------



## myhorsesonador

NorthernMama said:


> I figured as much. But you're down to 2 nights and 1 day! Keep counting down!
> 
> But, on the other hand, if the staples "look bad" -- is there any chance they are infected? Or, are they just gross because of the healing?


They don't really look bad, just not as good as the rest of the insisions. Some are starting to pop out on their own, so I think my body is doing what it is designed to do, and are rejecting them. I think I'm going to change try and get mom to change bandages early tonight. I'm already ready to go to bed, and it is not even 7 yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

Healing is an exhausting business. Sleep well and long!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Bandages changed, I am ready for bed.... Or chair. Lol I can't wait to be able to sleep on my side so I can sleep in my bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Before I let someone pull stitches, I apply a small amount of Vaseline to them. They slip out with ease, no feeling like being stuck with a pin.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Saddlebag said:


> Before I let someone pull stitches, I apply a small amount of Vaseline to them. They slip out with ease, no feeling like being stuck with a pin.


I've had more stitches pulled than I can count, but never had staples before. It's goin to be interesting.

I have stitches, but they are under the skin, and around the areola. Those are already gone, and almost 100% healed, like nothing had ever happened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Staples are different from stitches, and are kind of irritating as you describe. As I recall, you are right on track ! The staples are ready to come out soon. How exciting!


----------



## myhorsesonador

tiffanyodonnell said:


> Staples are different from stitches, and are kind of irritating as you describe. As I recall, you are right on track ! The staples are ready to come out soon. How exciting!


8AM! They come out!!


----------



## bitinsane

myhorsesonador said:


> They come out 8am on Monday, so not really, 2 days. You need a special tool to get then out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had staples in my arm a few times and i took them out on my own lol dont recommend it tho!


----------



## myhorsesonador

On my way to say good bye to staples!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Hope it went well


----------



## myhorsesonador

Yup, all went well, and I feel great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Yay! I bet you feel so much better <3!


----------



## myhorsesonador

I can't remember if I posted about it here or not, but I'm having trouble with panic attacks in my sleep. I think it is from being under for 5 1/5 hours, my brain has PTSD. I know it sounds funny, but it will be the simplest of dreams and my mind will twist it into something it not. It usually has some thing to do with the last show I watched. One dream that was particularly funny (it's funny now) was one where they wanted to renovate my chair(I've been sleeping in a recliner) In reality, I would love a new chair, but in my mind, I don't want them touching my chair. Or some times it will be food because of watching food network, or one time it had to do with police, because we watched Adam 21..(I think that's right) any way.........

Medication has run out, the only time I was taking it was at night now, because it is the only way I can sleep. I tried to go one night with out it, and it did not end well. I bought some melatonin sleep aid, and will try that tonight.


----------



## NorthernMama

You are still likely exhausted on a daily basis as well as stressed. Dreams do funny things in situations like that. To demonstrate: I had a terrible dream last night about my work, a scary dream and it was, I am sure, because I was stressing out about a meeting I had to go to today and an ongoing project. My job is NOT scary. I work with computers and numbers.... ya, terrifying... :?


----------



## myhorsesonador

I bet you are right, I can sleep during the day just fine, but at night the creepers come out.

Oh forgot to tell ya'll, in total almost 9 1/2 lbs was removed. Dang!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

WOW! You are going to feel soooo much better doing activities now!

You know, now that you are mending and all, can I say that "it's not fair?" Women that need and get breast reduction surgery go in once and suffer through it, and its done. For life. Women that want breast implants have to go back after a time. I guess the "needs" have it and the "wants" have to suck it up. Hrrmph, can you tell which side I am viewing this from?  That's my little mini rant that is completely unimportant. I just always wanted to actually voice it.

I hope you sleep well tonight. Maybe, before you sleep, try looking at a coffee table book of landscapes and pretty, cuddly, majestic, attractive animals -- your choice of adjective!


----------



## myhorsesonador

People that want reductions are in pain, people that want bigger, are not in pain. That's the reason. Lol. Trust me, I've always dreamed of being flat as a pancake, I still don't believe I'm this small!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

Oh, I know. I am not at all trying to minimize the need that some women have for reductions. I have actually gotten over my teenage/early 20's desire for larger breasts. Mostly because of feeling terrible for women that have to deal with them on a daily basis and realizing how lucky I am.

I hope you slept better last night.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Sadly I did not sleep any better.  I hope this goes away soon. I do ok when I sleep during the day. It's just odd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

Well, if all else fails - Tylenol three and a shot of vodka!  LOL


----------



## myhorsesonador

Well, I figured I'd update every one. I am completely healed! Sadly the back pain is still around in full force. After I came of the pain meds, I figured I was still in pain because I was sleeping in a recliner, but I've been in my bed for a while now, and it looks like the reduction did nothing. Today was awful, even my mom said some thing, and normally she just ignores me when my back hurts.  This was my biggest fear.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Have you told your doctor?


----------



## myhorsesonador

Not yet, I don't go back to see him till January.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

It possible that the constant weight/pull has messed up your back musculature and that is where the pain is originating. I would give it some more time, maybe a chiro visit or even a PT to get some exercises to help your body regain a normal musculature and skeletal alignment. Surgery doesn't fix however many years of bodily adaptions or forced modifications. Maybe some yoga or even swimming? I don't know what your level of allowed activity is, but I would call your doctor and ask his opinion. Don't wait until January.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Well my Dr is just a plastic surgeon, so I doubt he would be of any help honestly. I'm hoping to try a chiro once I can lay flat on my front. I'm completely free to what ever amount I activity I want at this point, I'm almost healed all the way, just one little stubborn spot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

There is no such thing as "just" a plastic surgeon, he's still a doctor (a surgeon no less) who is highly educated about the workings of a body. If he has done this surgery before, he probably knows a heck of a lot about the recovery. It doesn't hurt to call him, find out if this in normal, and if so are there any exercises you can do to help yourself along.


----------



## myhorsesonador

He told me, that I should feel relief immediately. So no this is not normal. If chiro doesn't work, I'll go to my orthopedic dr. I have to he see him next week to get a shot put in my knee any way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I would still ask him about the pain not going away, he is the doctor that did your surgery. But that's just my opinion. Good luck! I hope you figure it out and start to feel better.


----------



## Zexious

Glad to hear that you're all healed up... But sad to hear that you're still experiencing pain.
Let us know what the doctor ends up saying!


----------



## myhorsesonador

I go to see the my surgeon tomorrow, then I see the Orthopedic Doc on Friday for a shot in my knee, and will probably talk to him about my Back still hurting as well.

Tomorrow is also my 21st birthday....yay I get to go to the doctor.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Ortho had a zillion x-rays done one my back. I wont know what he thinks of the results for a few weeks, because my insurance changed(thanks a lot obama) and now I can't afford to go as much.

Other news, I started to volunteer at a horse rescue, I am assigned to a little 13.2h turn of a pony that only walks on lead lol.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Does any one still read this?  I don't get on here any more, other than to update this.


----------



## Golden Horse

I read, don't always post though :wink:


----------



## NorthernMama

Yes, I've been checking in on you. I suppose we should post a little tag when we do, to tell you that we are thinking about you!  Good luck with finding answers through the x-rays, or otherwise.


----------



## Zexious

I read!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Well today sucked.

Back update: X-rays are clean, nothing wrong with my spine, physical therapy 3 times a week for 4 weeks. Each time is going to cost $75 because my insurance is crap.

Knee update: Nothing left to do, but surgery. So Dead end at this point.


----------



## NorthernMama

I hate physiotherapists. Poor you.


----------



## Delfina

Physical Therapy did wonders for me after my knee surgery. I was givens tons of exercises to do at home so even though I've stopped physical therapy, I'm still progressing and actually made it up and down a flight of stairs today without being in agonizing pain. Kinda odd to make it to the bottom and realize I didn't have to stop partway and it wasn't massively painful or even uncomfortable!

Can't say I enjoyed having knee surgery but I am way better off having done it than living in constant pain.


----------



## Zexious

I actually really enjoy physical therapy  Just gotta get out there and do it!

I hope everything starts feeling better.

For what it's worth, I have some of the best insurance and I have to pay $25 a time. It adds up x.x


----------



## star16

I ride in a Wacoal bra that works miracles. I'm a 32H, and have to go to lingerie shops if I want something that fits. Recently though I've found Wacoal bras at Macy's. This sports bra has underwire, and actually covers your entire breast- a little annoying in the summer, if you want to wear a tank. This bra even keeps me in place while doing a sitting trot with my half saddlebred! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Golden Horse

I LOVE my physiotherapist, I can't believe the improvement in range of movement I have in the few visits, and by religiously doing the exercises she has given me. i am ROCKING it with her help!!


----------



## NorthernMama

Well, apparently my physio just sucked then. She did a bunch of voodoo stuff to apparently help the muscles heal and relieve the pain. But, it didn't do anything for either. Just time and regular movement in my life helped. Then finally she gave me some exercises to help strengthen specific muscles, but first off, I despise exercises and secondly, they were too hard to do, which if they are too hard for me to do, I can't imagine the average person that I know doing them. So I made my own routine that I can do while I live my life instead of spending 45 minutes a day doing her specific exercises. Same result, but it's not a PITA to do and the muscles are improving.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

There are bound to be some crappy ones, although mine was great too. The exercises he gave me were very helpful and he modified the ones I couldn't do.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Ok, Update. PT...ouch. lol Medication is kicking my butt. Sweating really bad, heart rate was up last night, and I've felt like puking all day. Dr said that is not uncommon, because it is fighting the infection.

Some this that has been going on in the back ground. I've had Depression since I was young, and I've started having anxiety problems with in the last few years. My Counselor wanted me to get blood work done, so I did. I got the results back yesterday, and I can't say I'm surprised, but I'm disappointed it caught up to me so quick. My thyroid is low, B12 is low, cholesterol is through the roof, and Insulin levels are 3xs what they should be. Diabetes runs in my family, but it didn't normally show up until they were 50. *sigh*


----------



## myhorsesonador

Update: I am now seeing a rheumatologist, get the results on the 17th.

Pain is still there.

One of my JRTs passed away a few months ago. I now have a Chihuahua puppy, and a GSD mix, as well as the other JRT that is in my profile pic. They all keep me busy, and active, and thats the best I can do right now.


----------



## Zexious

): Let us know how it goes..


----------



## HagonNag

I just started reading this thread today and I've gone through the whole thing. I was ASTOUNDED: You are using my plastic surgeon!!! He's fantastic.. with a national reputation (you wouldn't believe the people that come here from all over the country!) He's also an incredibly nice, nice person. He did some surgery on me 20 years ago that was considered cosmetic, found medical issues that would have had to be addressed sooner or later and got my insurance to cover part of the surgery!

That also means you're probably local? Send me a private message if you'd like to make contact.


----------



## Sheepdog

OP, I didn't read all the replies. Just wanted to say, go for it! I had a breast reduction about ten years ago and have never looked back. I was and still is overweight, I weigh a little over 100kg's, am now a very happy C cup. I used to be about a H cup. I can get a sports bra that fits so my boobs no longer slap me in the face or pull me off balance when I ride a horse. I can buy a pretty bra at a regular chain store. Yes, it's painful. Yes there are risks. Personally for me it was worth it.


----------



## myhorsesonador

MRI found 3 bulging disks, but he does not think that is the main problem. The search continues.


----------

